# August 2015 Book Count



## Maxx

August 2015

1. American Tabloid
2. Only Time Will Tell Book 1 The Clifton Chronicles (audiobook) completed 8/28/15, 418 pages read
3. Fangirl (audiobook) began 8/28/15, as of 8/31/15 on page 157

Pages Read in August 2015:
Books Read in August 2015: 1
Pages Read in 2015:
Books Read in 2015: 21


----------

